# Almost new G23



## HogHunter (Mar 13, 2018)

I really like Glock handguns. They are ugly as sin, but very reliable and for concealed carry, reliable wins. So when I ran across a man with a G23 for sale for $400 and in new condition, I jumped on it. I have taken it to the gun range and at 10 yards, it is no problem putting a bullet through a 3 inch circle. Of course, that is taking a lot of time and a controlled squeeze. Just pulling the handgun up and shooting off the front sight, 6 inch circle. OK, I never said that I was a great shot, but the point is, it fired every time and ejected every time, reliable.

The G23 is 40 caliber and the same size and shape as a G19 which I have and really like, and the holster will fit the G23. Some days it rains frogs and some days, everything is golden.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice! The G23 is a great gun. What generation is it?


----------



## HogHunter (Mar 13, 2018)

It is a generation 3. I am toying with the idea of replacing the barrel so I can shoot hard cast bullets. There is always plenty of brass at the gun range laying on the ground. I have molds for casting 10mm which is the same bullet and I have a lot of wheel weights, range scrap bullets, and pure lead for casting, so why buy cartridges.


----------

